# Hypo Redfoots



## Torts"R"Us (May 4, 2018)

Hypomelanstic Redfoot tortoises (Chelonoidis carbonaria). We have some eggs cooking in the incubator now. Should have some babies hatching next month if all goes well. This will be our first year hatching hypos!!! Have a great weekend TFO members


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2018)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## daniellenc (May 5, 2018)

Is this a hypo gene like in snakes?? I may need one of those babies


----------



## Becca267 (May 9, 2018)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------

